# Happy Earth Day!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, today is the day! Hope you all bought stock in plastic and tape companies!

_April 22, 2010 is the effective date for the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency’s Lead Renovation, Repair and Painting (RRP) program, which requires contractors who work in pre-1978 homes, schools and day-care centers to be certified in lead-safe practices.

On Tuesday, Kansas and Rhode Island adopted their own RRP programs in lieu of the federal program, bringing the number of authorized state programs to six. The other states are Mississippi, Wisconsin, Iowa and North Carolina.
_
Read more.........


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I am giving a 21 gun salute to honor earth day...all lacquer shooting!

I wonder how much fuel will be burnt into the atmosphere hunting down painters who are not paying off the epa mafia...

ffs.

RCP


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't even get "approved" test kits?????? How in the H*ll are you supposed to comply????????????????????


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

You need to order them direct from LeadCheck (number on their website) or pay 50% more on E-bay. I order mine this week (48 for $103).


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Game on Biotches. :blink: I can't do today what I did yesterday...


----------



## WiseGuys Painting (Feb 22, 2010)

ok i think i need to go outside, get chainsaw, spill gas and oil fiilin it up, wash it down into our groundwater with the rest of my can of bud light, fire it up, lay on the throttle till it stops smoking, then cut down at least three trees just for fun........ as george carlin sed , the arrogance of man to think we can take care of the planet when we cant even take care of ourselves. the planet will shake man off like a bad case of fleas when it is ready.
happy earth day fools....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Where do you go on the epa site to see all the certified renovators?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Where do you go on the epa site to see all the certified renovators?


Here is the site to check

Here is the EPA Site with the link to the above and a notice about heavy demand, and check out the ad on top!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

And do we have a link for certified renovators to purchase their firm certification?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> And do we have a link for certified renovators to purchase their firm certification?


Of course we do, although I may have posted it once or twice somewhere, here it is!
Firm Certification
Takes 30 -90 days, you do not need your training to send it in.

Check your State first!
Some are taking over the program.

Anything else I can help you with today?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Where do you go on the epa site to see all the certified renovators?


something tells me you have the epa on speed dial...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Of course we do, although I may have posted it once or twice somewhere, here it is!
> Firm Certification
> Takes 30 -90 days, you do not need your training to send it in.
> 
> ...


Yes, just one more thing. In the second link, is my state taking over the program or can I just use the firm certification link?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> something tells me you have the epa on speed dial...


It this flaw I have as a person: I want my business to be legal.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

maybe all this certified certfiable epa lead mumbo jumbo should be in the lead forum...just don't chew on the posts they may cause brain damage...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> maybe all this certified certfiable epa lead mumbo jumbo should be in the lead forum...just don't chew on the posts they may cause brain damage...


Your immune to rrp, wise. They cant fine you.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> It this flaw I have as a person: I want my business to be legal.


of course, before you rat out your competition your hands need to be clean .

here in Mo. we go to city hall pay $60 to register a business, then buy insurance for 1 mil. and tah dah legal....

tell me, did the epa deputize you? plastic badge and all?

lol.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wise

Sorry this discussion bothers you so much. Like I said, there is absolutely no chance you are in danger of ever paying a $37,500 fine.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Yes, just one more thing. In the second link, is my state taking over the program or can I just use the firm certification link?


Your state is not taking it over.



WisePainter said:


> maybe all this certified certfiable epa lead mumbo jumbo should be in the lead forum...just don't chew on the posts they may cause brain damage...


It is in the Lead section, you been chewin'?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> It is in the Lead section, you been chewin'?


Actually, I was serious. I went to the second link and couldnt figger it out. I'm not too smert, so I will defiantly try it again sense it didnt make since the first thyme.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Contractors and training providers working in Wisconsin,  Iowa,  North Carolina,  Mississippi,  Kansas,  Rhode Island,  or Utah  must contact the state to find out more about applicable training and certification requirements. These states are authorized to administer their own RRP programs in lieu of the federal program.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Contractors and training providers working in Wisconsin,  Iowa,  North Carolina,  Mississippi,  Kansas,  Rhode Island,  or Utah  must contact the state to find out more about applicable training and certification requirements. These states are authorized to administer their own RRP programs in lieu of the federal program.


Well, sense I didn't see the state of Vermont, I guess you are ok. 
Now i know some are in the state of denial, not sure how that is going to work out!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I just looked up the certified companies in my town, and I noticed a few hardwood floor companies.

I was wondering, how do you lay down 6 mil plastic when you are sanding or installing floors ?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Well, sense I didn't see the state of Vermont, I guess you are ok.
> Now i know some are in the state of denial, not sure how that is going to work out!


Well, sense Denial isnt shown amongst the states, woudnt it make since that rrp doesnt appley? I am defiantly reading it that weigh.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Verm 

It is not the topic that bothers me. Heck even the number of times you and NEPS thank each other for just about everything is easily overlooked...
No Verm, you see the way you are obsessing over the topic concerns me a bit.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Verm
> 
> It is not the topic that bothers me. Heck even the number of times you and NEPS thank each other for just about everything is easily overlooked...
> No Verm, you see the way you are obsessing over the topic concerns me a bit.


Everything is ok, Wise. I am just thorough in matters that affect my business.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> It is in the Lead section, you been chewin'?


I claim fume damage...i lurve me lacquers!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

What time is it there anyways, Wise? Shouldnt you be tucking in at least one of the 13 wiselets now?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Verm
> 
> It is not the topic that bothers me. Heck even the number of times you and NEPS thank each other for just about everything is easily overlooked...
> No Verm, you see the way you are obsessing over the topic concerns me a bit.


We both write some pretty smart stuff!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

And we are both thankful for all that we have, including painttalk.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Everything is ok, Wise. I am just thorough in matters that affect my business.


i can dig it. most here in mo don't see too many old houses like the NE. KC grew fast in the past 20 years anyhow, there are small pockets of old homes but not many.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> What time is it there anyways, Wise? Shouldnt you be tucking in at least one of the 13 wiselets now?



that was an hour ago...but hey if you are all worn out here you can always check out painter pit stop...I'm afraid NEPS will have to stay here though...


lol.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I have no idea what you are talking about. 

Remember the last time you got banned? That sucked.

lol.

nyumph.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> I'm afraid NEPS will have to stay here though...
> 
> 
> lol.


Yes. Bill wont let me post on any other forums. It's in my contract.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wise if the topic does not interest you then don't post in it. It's simple.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Yes. Bill wont let me post on any other forums. It's in my contract.


THAT'S FUNNY !

Who writes your lines ?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> THAT'S FUNNY !
> 
> Who writes your lines ?


 
you did............


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Wise if the topic does not interest you then don't post in it. It's simple.


He seems _a little too_ interested in it...:shifty:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. Remember the last time you got banned? That sucked.
> 
> lol.
> 
> nyumph.


not really, it gave me some time to realize that this place is not really the center of my universe...painting is.
Shame really because when I signed up I really thought I was going to discuss my love, my career with othet pros. Now I realize why more people sign up, post once then bail.

nyumph?



lol.


it is only the internet after all...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, today I decided to drive around the old hood as I finished up a little early. (The old hood is "Precinct One in Dedham, MA)

I stopped by some sites where painters were obviously not following the new RRP rule. I started the conversation with something like, ""excuse me gentlemen. What are you guys doing about the new RRP rule that went into effect today?"

The first crew did not speak English (so I spoke louder and slower <BG>) . So I got NUTHIN from them. They said something about Pedro being back in a few minutes. An older male HO came out (well not as old as me) and was a little edgy about me "harassing" his painters. I asked him if knew about the rule. Not a clue. He then asked why was I bothering his painters who do not speak English. The words "Green Card" slipped off my tongue before I could stop it. Well, that set him off. One of his questions still rings in my ear - "What are you, some kind of Tea Partier" to which I just HAD to say , "You BETCHA". For some reason that did not lighten the moment. I left as he was jotting down my license plate number.

The next house went a little smoother. The painter who came up to my van had the deer in the headlight look when I ask him about the RRP rule. I explained further, "The new EPA law......", "OH" he said, "the one about the ladders?" After a nice conversation we agreed it would be best if he asked his boss about the new lead safe EPA RRP rule. 

The last guy was in his van. I went up asked him what he was doing about the law. He looked puzzled. I explained it to him quickly and he said he was going to do, "Nothing". I think he had just smoked his lunch. He rambled on about how hard it is to compete against the lowballers and Brazilians . After a monologue about lead, lowballers, blow and go, and lyme disease, I got some words in and I think I had him convinced to at least look into the law and be informed before deciding on a course of action.

So, three out of three today had not a clue. 

This is going to be fun seeing where all this goes. 

BTW, I stuck my hand in through his window and asked his name, "Larry Lambert" he said. "Good to meet you Larry, I'm Bill Archibald". He said, "yah, I've heard that name"

I didn't know WHAT to think. He must have a brother on the Dedham police force.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, Bill, i think we are going to see a lot of that!
Next time, take some flyers with you. I made some up and keep them in the car. I have not approached other painters, but the other trades on some of the NC and remodels we do were receptive, but they know us!


----------

